# IL-2, P-47, P-51…and a Dreamliner



## Violator (Jul 4, 2014)

I took these at Paine Field in Everett, WA last week:


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 4, 2014)

Very nice set of pictures. A bucket list destination for sure.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice pics, cool angle and nice to see ome (ex)allies together; although I think that's a 727/737 based Boeing - with new(er) engines aerodynamic improvements making it seem similar to the Dreamliner in that it's almost half the size and half the deckage.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 4, 2014)

razor1uk said:


> Nice pics, cool angle and nice to see ome (ex)allies together; although I think that's a 727/737 based Boeing - with new(er) engines aerodynamic improvements making it seem similar to the Dreamliner in that it's almost half the size and half the deckage.




It is most definitely a 787 Dreamliner.

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## razor1uk (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok, ..my mistake, I was thinking the 787 was doubledecker... doh! so the Boring is a expanded and modern materials teched grandchild of a 737, not a twin engined mini jumbo...


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 4, 2014)

Good shots!


----------

